# More Rentals available in the TUG Marketplace also!



## TUGBrian

Note that this forum is completely separate from the TUG Timeshare marketplace and is to be used only for those seeking to list last minute rentals that fall into the rules set forth in this forum.

If you are a TUG member, you can always post your Timeshare rentalin the marketplace here:

http://ads.tug2.net  Note that ads posted in the marketplace are not subject to date or price restrictions.

Also if you are looking for a rental please be sure to search existing rentals in the marketplace to see if there are existing ads that fit your needs already!

TUG TIMESHARE MARKETPLACE LAST MINUTE RENTALS


----------

